# transparenter Verlauf in Illustrator



## knoude (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich arbeite mit Adobe Illustrator 10 und frage mich ob es in diesem Programm eine Möglichkeit gibt, eine Form mit einem Verlauf zu füllen, der von einer Farbe zu transparent verläuft.
In Photoshop ist das ja ohne weiteres machbar, aber in Freehand 10 zum Beispiel überhaupt nicht- wie siehts in Illustrator aus?

Hat irgendjemand Erfahrungen damit und kann mir weiterhelfen?  

Danke schonmal

mfG


----------



## Hercules (16. Februar 2004)

In illustrator geht das auch nicht, aber du kannst versuchen, den Objektmodus auf linearNachbelichten zu stellen, und den Verlauf von der gewünschten Farbe nach Weiß einzustellen.


----------



## knoude (17. Februar 2004)

Hm, ja- vom Prinzip her funktioniert das schon, aber das Ergebnis ist nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend, danke trotzdem.

Vielleicht baut Adobe das ja in eine der nächsten Versionen ein.  

greez.


----------



## maskworlddotcom (19. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe auch versucht mich mit diesem Problem zu beschäftigen.
Einen Verlauf nach Transparent erhält man wirklich nur, wenn man
einen Verlauf nach weiß einstellt und dann multipliziert.

Aber was mache ich, wenn ich einen Verlauf von Weiß nach Transparent
haben möchte? Ist das in IllustratorCS irgendwie gelöst worden?

Gruss
KS


----------



## knoude (19. März 2004)

Hu, da hab ich keine Ahnung, hatte (leider) noch nicht das vergnügen mit dieser Version irgendwas zu machen.


----------



## Helge (25. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von maskworlddotcom _
> *Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch versucht mich mit diesem Problem zu beschäftigen.
> ...



schwarz nach weiß und dann negativ multiplizieren oder gibt es diesen Ebenenmodus nicht bei AI ?


----------



## heitob1983 (31. März 2005)

Dieses Feature ist so gut versteckt, dass viele glauben, es ginge nicht. Machbar ist es aber schon, wenn auch nicht mit der Verlaufsfunktion alleine.
Um einen Verlauf von einer Farbe nach Transparent zu erzeugen, gehst du so vor:

1) Objekt in der gewünschten Farbe ohne Verlauf füllen.

2) Die Palette "Transparenz" aufrufen und über das kleine Dreieck oben rechts die Optionen einblenden.

3) Es ist eine kleine Vorschau des Objektes zu sehen, rechts davon ist freier Platz in der Palette. Ein Doppelklick in diesen Platz erzeugt einen Maskenkanal. Dieser funktioniert wie eine Maske in Photoshop, schwarze Bereiche werden also unsichtbar, Weiße sichtbar.

4) Bei aktiver Maske kannst du jetzt eine weitere Vektorform über dein Objekt legen und in dieser einen Verlauf von Weiß nach Schwarz anlegen, fertig ist deine Transparenz.


----------



## knoude (8. April 2005)

Hallo,

danke für die Lösung des Problems. 

gruß, der Knut


----------



## chap84 (31. Juli 2008)

das gleiche versuche ich!!
ich dachte ,das es sich um vektor programm handelt müsste sowas selbstverständlich drin sein! ist doch kla dass man es braucht!!

ist einfach zum kotzen ganz ehrlich! muss ich eben zu photoshop  wechseln!


----------



## ink (1. August 2008)

Hö? Was?
Es gibt Transparenz in Illustrator siehe:


			
				heitob1983 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zitat von heitob1983  Beitrag anzeigen
> Dieses Feature ist so gut versteckt, dass viele glauben, es ginge nicht. Machbar ist es aber schon, wenn auch nicht mit der Verlaufsfunktion alleine.
> Um einen Verlauf von einer Farbe nach Transparent zu erzeugen, gehst du so vor:
> 
> ...


oder aber auch:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/vektor-tutorials/311161-arbeiten-mit-adobe-illustrator-teil-2-a.html

mfg


----------



## mawi77 (14. Oktober 2009)

DANKE

Seit Tagen werkele ich an dieser blöden Transparenzmaske herum und erst hier finde ich die perfekte Erklärung - die mir auch gleich den Fehler aufzeigt, den ich gemacht habe.

DANKEDANKEDANKEDANKE

Mareike


----------



## majetsik1979 (20. November 2009)

ok ...das ist eine Sache ... transparenz ist machbar .. 
da hab ich aber auch mal eine Frage ..

wenn ich die MAske erstelle, erscheint sie unter anderen Objekten.. auch wenn ich die Maske in eine eigene Ebene Packe .. und die über die Ebene des Logos platziere ..

auch mit, im Vordergrund anlegen funktionierts nicht 

habt ihr da Erfahrungen, wie ich die erstellte Maske "über andere Objekte platziere ?

LG


----------



## ink (21. November 2009)

Öhm, ich verstehe nicht so ganz.
Kannst du mal n Beispiel posten oder nochmal verständlicher erklären?

mfg


----------

